# BLACK BEAR VIDEO



## PATMAN (Sep 28, 2011)

This is from a different game camera I have and is in the woods right behind my house. This is the same bear I posted pictures of. 

The real kicker is when I realized by the time stamps on the video is that this bear appeared only 7 minutes after I had turned the camera on and went into my house. It kinda freaked me out!

At the end you can see him running up towards the mountain. Be sure to check out all my other critter videos I have on Youtube as well!

*Link: BLACK BEAR VIDEO*


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

awesome! hes pretty cute


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool video...


----------



## Laura (Sep 29, 2011)

doesnt seem to like what you are feeding... maybe you should try corn... 
i like this kind of 'shooting'.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 29, 2011)

That would so scare the living daylights right out of me! 9 minutes, I bet he was watching. Aren't you afraid he will come into your yard?


----------

